# Anthrax The Need For Speed



## FastTrax (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm so confused by this thread, 'anthrax'???


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 15, 2021)

Probably a typo and auto correct made the mistake, should be Amtrak??


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow, they are fast.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I'm so confused by this thread, 'anthrax'???





Becky1951 said:


> Probably a typo and auto correct made the mistake, should be Amtrak??





Tish said:


> Wow, they are fast.





ABOVE: AMTRAK ENGINEER TRAINING VIDEO

BELOW: AMTRAK PO PO's NEW PO PO CRUISER WITH NO LIGHT, NO SIREN AND NO RADIO RESPONDING TO ONLY GOD KNOWS WHAT





ABOVE: GRAPHIC VIDEO OF AMCRAP TRAIN #98 STRIKING MAN

BELOW: AMJERK ACELA TEST RUN THAT DIDN'T GO SO WELL



BELOW: SOMEBODY FORGOT TO TAKE MEASUREMENTS OF THE BALTIMORE TUNNELS BEFORE ORDERING THE OVERPRICED, UGLY AS SIN AVIA LIBERTY TRAINSETS



Hi goils. Nope "ANTHRAX" is one of the many names the dues paying operating department slaves hung on Americas government approved unofficial land transportation monopoly.

Short list:

1. AMCRAP

2. AMCRACK

3. AMTRASH

4. AMSLAM

5. AMSLOTH

6. AMSLICK

7. AMDUMB

8. AMLIAR

9. AMLATE

10. AMDAMN

11. AMDOPE

12. AMDEAD

12A. AMCREEP

14. AMCRUEL

15. AMSLOB

16. AMSLUG

17. AMJERK

18. AMJACK

19. AMJUNK

Now on with the show. Enjoy

www.amtrak.com

www.facebook.com/groups/AmtrakUnlimitedForum/

www.twitter.com/amtraknecalerts?lang=en

www.instagram.com/amtrak/?hl=en

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Amtrak-Reviews-E2912.htm

www.amtrakoig.gov/sites/default/files/reports/OIG-A-2020-001%20OTP%20mandate.pdf

www.allgov.com/departments/independent-agencies/national-railroad-passenger-corporation-amtrak?agencyid=7344

www.fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/R45942.pdf

www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/corporate/foia/amtrak-service-standards-manual-011121-redacted.pdf

www.businessinsider.com/history-of-amtrak-train-railroad-photos-2019-5#amtraks-first-service-began-on-may-1-1971-with-the-clocker-train-traveling-between-philadelphia-and-new-york-city-3

www.hsrail.org/blog/amtrak-is-in-crisis-why-that-could-be-a-good-thing

www.usatoday.com/story/travel/2020/01/29/amtrak-trains-stations-pose-problems-wheelchair-access/4589972002/

www.roanoke.com/news/local/column-name-that-train-lands-onthe-amtrak-ceos-desk/article_acbbdd46-0a86-5fb6-8f68-eb8f78f906a4.html

www.itsabookbitch.com/post/83638270823/an-open-letter-to-amtrak

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/30976

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/6965

www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/20691





  (AMSLICK PROMOTIONAL VIDEO USING MIDDLE MANAGEMENT PUPPETS, SHILLS & CORPORATE LACKEYS)





  (ONE OF THE EXTREMELY RARE AMTRASH TRAINS RUNNING ON SCHEDULE THANKS TO BRAKE FAILURES COMING INTO STATIONS)





  (I WANT MY 2 MINUTES & 33 SECONDS BACK)











AMSLACK TRAINS & PO PO

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/6965

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/30976

www.broadcastify.com/webPlayer/20691

DEFUND AMTRAK: SAVE TIME, MONEY & HEARTACHE

www.ble-t.org


----------

